# [SOLVED] Older model USB 1.1/2.0 header



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'm fixing up my friend's old Alienware case and he has 2 USB 2.0 ports in the front of the case that were never plugged to the motherboard header (so they never worked). The funny thing is that they are all individual 1-pin wires, something I have never seen before and thus don't know how/where they plug into the board.










The second wire has 4 seperate pins similar to the first that say:

DATA+2
GND 2
DATA-2
VCC 2

How do I connect them?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Older model USB 1.1/2.0 header*

Figured it out, this helped.


----------

